# New Nano Tanks @ Petco



## Garnkrevor Garnkrevor (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a pretty nice looking tank, I don't see it on their website though.

did you happen to note the price?


----------



## AquaMD (Nov 29, 2012)

Cant quite remember price, the one above is a 6 gallon and it was under $100
they also had a smaller one that was more cubed and the overflow was the entire width of the back.
It uses 2 whisper like filter cartridges in the sump instead of a sponge.
Sump has 3 compartments
Over flow is first through 2 of the filter cartridges
then it looks like the water goes through a second compartment with a small sponge to reduce bubbles then
the third houses the return pump with room for a heater - or the heat can go in the second compartment.
It's difficult to tell what water levels will be so this is just a guess.

I can barely find mention of it anywhere on line except in another forum
http://www.houstonfishbox.com/vforums/showthread.php?64407-Petco-Arc-6-25g-Tank-is-it-NEW-Anyone-see-it

Only picture I took was the corner of the box with the info so I could research it on line.


----------



## Garnkrevor Garnkrevor (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess I will have to take a trip to petco this weekend and see if my local one has it in stock. 

I really like the Spec III that I have and the bow-front rimless look of this tank with the similar included filter is very interesting. 

thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you recall the size and price of the smaller cube?


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! 
I'm really liking the 6 gallon.

Do they come with a lid?


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the HU, sounds interesting.
I am not familiar with the Fluval. What is the problem with the foam? 
I got in the habit of not liking cartridges due to the cost.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

Why do you dislike the spec's sponge? I have a spec and have been happy with it (1st tank). Wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

These would be perfect for a nano reef.


----------



## AquaMD (Nov 29, 2012)

IMO - the sponge is a crappy mechanical filter. It's difficult to clean and I don't like the way the media sits in the sponge. I find tanks run the best when you can clean the mechanical filtration weekly.

This is the info Petco sent me



> The Arc Tank was formerly known as the "Bookshelf Tank" since its size can fit into an average bookshelf. You can see a video of it in action here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS8Nv1N6nbc. The Arc Tank is the newer version and can hold 6.25 gallons of water. It's also equipped with its very own built-in filter, and comes with lighting systems. It's priced at $69.99. For your reference you can call the store for additional details: 410-247-0491. Best wishes.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

The ARC tank doesn't look anything like the old Petco bookshelf tank. I'm surprised to see them say that it's a newer version of that tank.


----------



## Chon_Lee (Jul 4, 2014)

I took pictures of these too hoping to post them. They have 2 models available. 

6.25 Gallon for $69.99










and the 3.7 Gallon for $49.99










These tanks have been in my local Petco for over a month but they have yet to add them to their website. I'm hoping to hear someone else's experience with them before I fork over the cash. :icon_lol:


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Weird, haven't seen these guys at my local petco.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I miss the bookshelf one. I really wanted to get my hands on it to modify it for my tarantula. It's the perfect size for how small he is right now and can be used later for other projects. : (


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Dang I like the cube!!


----------



## Flgatorguy (Sep 24, 2002)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> I miss the bookshelf one. : (


I was just at my local Petco this past Thursday and they were carrying the 6.6g bookshelf. $49.99 for the kit.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

AquaMD said:


> Anybody seen/have one of these yet?
> Petco brand tank called ARC
> 
> Was in the store yesterday and saw them.
> ...


This is too funny! You found my pics of the tank I had, which turned out to be a dud as it leaked. I was debating on keeping the or removing the internal overflow, as it didn't really product that much flow from the filter. I ended up getting a Fluval Edge 6G instead which was in the clearance section as the light flickered. Well $60 later and a message to Fluval I got a new light for the tank and a fully working setup!

Below is where I posted to Reddit my question about the tank.
http://www.reddit.com/r/PlantedTank..._some_advice_i_just_picked_up_this_625g_tank/

Here's the leak check and fail, also shots with lighting.
https://imgur.com/a/SIpCu


----------



## Chon_Lee (Jul 4, 2014)

chayos00 said:


> This is too funny! You found my pics of the tank I had, which turned out to be a dud as it leaked. I was debating on keeping the or removing the internal overflow, as it didn't really product that much flow from the filter. I ended up getting a Fluval Edge 6G instead which was in the clearance section as the light flickered. Well $60 later and a message to Fluval I got a new light for the tank and a fully working setup!
> 
> Below is where I posted to Reddit my question about the tank.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/PlantedTank..._some_advice_i_just_picked_up_this_625g_tank/
> ...


I remember that thread on Reddit. Glad to hear Fluval took care of you. As for the Petco tank do you feel the stock LED lights were adequate for a planted tank?


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Chon_Lee said:


> I remember that thread on Reddit. Glad to hear Fluval took care of you. As for the Petco tank do you feel the stock LED lights were adequate for a planted tank?


In all honesty I thought they would only be good for "display" lighting. I recently got a wave point 8W 6" 6500k LED lamp for my 3g tank that I was thinking of getting another one to grow plants, as that one puts out much better lighting for a planted tank.


----------



## bassistjon112 (Oct 30, 2012)

I got 3.7g yesterday. It's pretty nice from what I can tell. I'm leak testing it now. Using it for a pico reef.


----------



## lettuceman44 (Sep 20, 2012)

bassistjon112 said:


> I got 3.7g yesterday. It's pretty nice from what I can tell. I'm leak testing it now. Using it for a pico reef.


What do you think of the 3.7?


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the light bright enough to grow plants? Low light? Medium light?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Low light at best. Its an awesome tank, but the light is for viewing only in my opinion.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I am very interested in the 6 gallon one. Anyone have one of those yet? I have seen the 3.7g in my petco and the filtration area is very large compared to my evolve 8...wonder if the same applies to the 6 gallon one.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I've just noticed these, too. They look really nice. The price point is unbeatable, too. I like that they're glass instead of acrylic, like some well-known brands. I also like the width of the 6 gallon compared to the Fluval Spec, which just feels too narrow to me.

I was thinking of setting up the six gallon for a trio of killifish. 

Chayos00, did it come with a lid? I'm not a fan of the impracticality of rimless tanks (fish jumping out, debris/dust settling on the surface). 

Thanks.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

NotCousteau said:


> I've just noticed these, too. They look really nice. The price point is unbeatable, too. I like that they're glass instead of acrylic, like some well-known brands. I also like the width of the 6 gallon compared to the Fluval Spec, which just feels too narrow to me.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up the six gallon for a trio of killifish.
> 
> ...


It does come with a lid. The lid is also glass, it sits atop some clear, removable plastic "rails" that snap onto the rim of the tank. There are a couple of half moon shaped cutouts on the back in case you have accessories. Wonderful design, when removed it makes for a pretty elegant rimless look. Installed, it's still pretty clean looking, and functional if you have...adventurous fish, lol. I sold my Edge I was so impressed with this tank.



xjasminex said:


> I am very interested in the 6 gallon one. Anyone have one of those yet? I have seen the 3.7g in my petco and the filtration area is very large compared to my evolve 8...wonder if the same applies to the 6 gallon one.


The filtration area of the 6.25 gallon is huge. If I had to guess, it's probably a gallon's worth of volume. To give you an idea, in mine I have a small heater, a small 3-n-1 diffuser/bubble counter, one of those glass thermometers, and a drop checker, and a bag of Purigen...this is in addition to the pump, sponge, and filter cartridges it comes with. In short, there is nothing in my tank (aside from fish and plants, lol) that isn't hidden in the "sump". 

For those who were wondering, the sump has two intakes, the large "classic" overflow at top, and a much, much smaller slit intake lower down under the overflow...about substrate level. I don't really know why the second one is there, but it doesn't do much due to it's incredibly small size. 

After that there are two replaceable cartridges that water must go through. The first is a typical disposable carbon filter media type. The second is the same shape as the carbon one, but it contains a bunch of small bio balls. It too is disposable, though I'm not sure why you would ever want to replace it. I don't plan on replacing either of them, ever. 

After those, the water falls completely into the sump. From there the majority of the water is forced up though an included porous sponge before it "falls" into the final pump compartment. A very small amount is also allowed to go directly though the sponge into the final compartment. I imagine this is designed so there is never a need to prime the sump. 

The included sponge is a bit of a mystery to me. It's too porous to do any serious filtering, and besides the first carbon filter is incredibly fine so nothing of any reasonable size is getting past that. I suppose it's a cheap way to increase surface area for bacteria. I have seriously thought about removing it and replacing it with a bunch of ceramic media. Anyways, the setup is very flexible and open to being customized. You could remove the sponge and fit all kinds of things in there. 

Finally, the water ends up in the last compartment, where it is picked up by a small adjustable speed pump and directed out through a bit of tubing to the adjustable output into the tank. I forget the GPH rating of the pump, but on it's slow speed I think it is adequate...on it's fastest setting it's enough current to piss off my Betta. 

The coolest thing, you can see the inside of the sump from start to finish...don't know why, but I enjoy that. 





Jalopy said:


> Is the light bright enough to grow plants? Low light? Medium light?



I can't say anything bad about this tank, except that you aren't going to grow anything with the included LED light. I mean it's a nice light, touch to turn on, touch again to turn blue...and it's bright enough for display...but I doubt it would grow anything except the most forgiving of low light plants. 


Dax


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for that great run down! It's good to know that you've had good experiences with it. I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

NotCousteau said:


> Thanks for that great run down! It's good to know that you've had good experiences with it. I may have to pick one up.


No problem. I think it was $65-$70...I would have paid $100, the sump sells it.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome reply!
Now I really want this tank!!!

Sounds so good that I'm tempted to replace my much loved evolve 8 with it. 
Unfortunately it won't fit on my night stand =[


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

xjasminex said:


> Thanks for the awesome reply!
> Now I really want this tank!!!
> 
> Sounds so good that I'm tempted to replace my much loved evolve 8 with it.
> Unfortunately it won't fit on my night stand =[


Very similar tanks really. Only reason I went with the 6.25 Arc is because when it comes to planted tanks, short and wide is always better than tall and skinny to me. I also liked that I could fit everything in the sump out of sight...and I was tired fighting with my Fluval Edge, lol. 

I don't know anything about the Evolve, but from what I've seen the only real "upgrade" would be that it is glass.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Very similar tanks really. Only reason I went with the 6.25 Arc is because when it comes to planted tanks, short and wide is always better than tall and skinny to me. I also liked that I could fit everything in the sump out of sight...and I was tired fighting with my Fluval Edge, lol.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Evolve, but from what I've seen the only real "upgrade" would be that it is glass.


The sump is much bigger it sounds, which is a big plus, and the glass is a big plus but I haven't had any problems with the acrylic. It probably hold just a little more water. The evolve 8 only holds about 6ish gallons of water. Then I really like the dimensions, I also have a fluval spec V and like previously stated feel that it's not wide enough.

Oh and the lid, I wouldn't buy it without one, I usually keep a Betta in my evolve. But I'd really like to have a small shoal of Pygmy cories and the arc 6.25 would be more ideal for that fish.


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have both the evolve 8 and the petco 3.7...both are wonderful and nearly the same. The evolve 8 is acrylic whereas the petco one is glass (and same with the lids) which is the main difference I've found.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee04 said:


> I have both the evolve 8 and the petco 3.7...both are wonderful and nearly the same. The evolve 8 is acrylic whereas the petco one is glass (and same with the lids) which is the main difference I've found.


Good to know. Thanks. 


Edited...lol...I mistook this thread for my build thread involving the same tank. Need coffee...


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Going to have to take a look at my Petco store, these are interesting!


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just purchased one of the 6.25. So far I am really liking the tank, have not done a leak test on it yet as I am waiting for some stuff to come in the mail before I set it up. I really like the sump area. Mine came with a cracked lid but PetCo is replacing it. Will have to upgrade the light, not very bright for LED's. I will start a journal when I set it up. I think I am going to purchase at least two more of them to replace my ten gallon tanks. They will all be shrimp tanks.


----------



## TheArcticManatee (Oct 2, 2014)

Are the lights on these easy to remove or modify?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I wish the 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank would've been glass those dimensions were nice.
I would buy that tank again if it was glass.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

TheArcticManatee said:


> Are the lights on these easy to remove or modify?


Cant speak to modifications, but the light is just a clip on style that attaches to the back of the tank. I turned mine on, laughed, and put it back in the box. If you don't want it, simply don't install it.


----------



## TheArcticManatee (Oct 2, 2014)

Sweet! Thanks. What light did you end up using?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

TheArcticManatee said:


> Sweet! Thanks. What light did you end up using?


This.

Hagen Fluval Nano Aqua Life and Plant Performance LED Lamp
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-Nano-Plant-Performance/dp/B00BNRZB0S

It's a little pricey, but I'm wicked impressed with it. One would probably be med/low light. With two, like I'm running, I think I'm definitely at the high light range judging by am ability to grow algae on demand.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Daximus said:


> This.
> 
> Hagen Fluval Nano Aqua Life and Plant Performance LED Lamp
> http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-Nano-Plant-Performance/dp/B00BNRZB0S
> ...


Those are nice lights. I think one puts you solidly in medium lighting, though, on a small 6 gal tank. With two you're definitely into HIGH lighting. 

I used to use mine on my Fluval Edge, with some modifications. I just wish the moonlights were on a separate switch/circuit so they could be triggered with a timer!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

kman said:


> Those are nice lights. I think one puts you solidly in medium lighting, though, on a small 6 gal tank. With two you're definitely into HIGH lighting.
> 
> I used to use mine on my Fluval Edge, with some modifications. I just wish the moonlights were on a separate switch/circuit so they could be triggered with a timer!


I have to say...that you are absolutely right. These lights are my first foray with LEDs. I think I greatly underestimated them. Even raisef up a couple inches I have a decent algae outbreak going on. I thought it was new tank related, but it's not...and this is with co2 injection. 

I'm definitely cutting down my light time, lol.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry for semi necro-ing a thread but I am curious about the 6g arc and there's very very few this on it on the web still.. one other forum someone mentioned that the pump emptied the sump out faster than it would refill and caused the tank to overflow. Has anyone had this problem, or was that person just full of [censor]? Never used one of these filter styles before (have HOB, sponge, and canisters).. well that's not true I tried a evolve 4 for a short time (no fauna except pond snails) and hated everything about it so tried to toss it (then it went through a few reject hand-me-downs, dunno where it is now), so don't know if the pump issue mentioned is really possible or a "Yeh if you never clean out the sponge or fine particle catching media it will clog and slow flow eventually" type scenario.
Has anyone kept a betta in the arc? I'm curious how the flow on low setting is for bettas, does it need modified/baffled?


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a photo of the first one i set up. Sorry that the photo is kind of blurry tablet camera is not so good. 
I have two of these tanks, and am getting a third one tonight. On the first one I set up I packed the filter media area with some filter floss, the next morning I woke up to find the sump area empty. Removed the filter floss and it has been running fine since. If you dont pack the filter material in it they are fine. I added a strip of blue poly filter media in front of the cartridges that came with the tank. I also removed the sponge that comes with the tank and filled that area with bio media.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Gah I envy you! My area doesn't have any! If you lived closer I'd offer to pay for tank and shipping $ and ask you to grab me one too, but shipping glass cross country... Meh.. shipping $ would probably get close to the price of the tank x.x
WHY DOESN'T MY PETCO HAVE IT???!! :c


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine only has the 3.7 model, I know how you feel =[


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried asking them to call around to some other petco's in the area to see if they have them.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

If the company carries it, the manager can order it. Just ask.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Sorry for semi necro-ing a thread but I am curious about the 6g arc and there's very very few this on it on the web still.. one other forum someone mentioned that the pump emptied the sump out faster than it would refill and caused the tank to overflow. Has anyone had this problem, or was that person just full of [censor]? Never used one of these filter styles before (have HOB, sponge, and canisters).. well that's not true I tried a evolve 4 for a short time (no fauna except pond snails) and hated everything about it so tried to toss it (then it went through a few reject hand-me-downs, dunno where it is now), so don't know if the pump issue mentioned is really possible or a "Yeh if you never clean out the sponge or fine particle catching media it will clog and slow flow eventually" type scenario.
> Has anyone kept a betta in the arc? I'm curious how the flow on low setting is for bettas, does it need modified/baffled?


If you use the filter that come with it, the sump should run fine. You could pack in media so tight that water can't get though quick enough...but you could do that with any filter to be honest. I'm still running on the original filter inserts. I just wash em. 

I have a betta in my 6.25, he is fine. On high, the pump can be a little much...but do to the shape of the tank (sump in middle "dead areas" on each side) the betta has a place to go rest. Now, the 3.7 might be another story...but for what it's worth the pump is adjustable, and the nozzle can be redirected. 

Aside for the weak light...no complaints here. I have been looking at picking up a couple more as well.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

starfire12 said:


> Have you tried asking them to call around to some other petco's in the area to see if they have them.





kman said:


> If the company carries it, the manager can order it. Just ask.


I wish my local Petco wasn't full of such incredibly lazy put=out-as-little-effort-as-possible employees (and manger).. It'd be easy to [scenario removed because its probably to morbid to post] than get Petco people to order something. Just get an answer like "I've never heard of that, no we don't carry that" then walk away quickly pretending they have to do something. >.<




Daximus said:


> If you use the filter that come with it, the sump should run fine. You could pack in media so tight that water can't get though quick enough...but you could do that with any filter to be honest. I'm still running on the original filter inserts. I just wash em.
> 
> I have a betta in my 6.25, he is fine. On high, the pump can be a little much...but do to the shape of the tank (sump in middle "dead areas" on each side) the betta has a place to go rest. Now, the 3.7 might be another story...but for what it's worth the pump is adjustable, and the nozzle can be redirected.
> 
> Aside for the weak light...no complaints here. I have been looking at picking up a couple more as well.


Thanks for the info... damn I wish I could get my hands on one!


I ended up emailing Petco (because I'm to lazy to sit on hold on a phone, and get some thick accented person that can barely speak English) asking about the product and voicing concern about its lack of availability.. hopefully they'll do something but I doubt it.. will probably get a cut and past 'thank you for your input' response and that's it...


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't asked the store, but it SEEMS like the stores only have a limited supply of these aquariums or something. I bought the 3.7 gallon from my local PetCo about two months ago, and they haven't replaced it with another one. They just shifted other inventory around to take up its place.

I get the sense that they're trying them out or that these were produced in limited quantities or something. My store only had one each of the 3.7 and 6 gallon. I'm in a major metro area, too.


----------



## odleon (Nov 6, 2008)

2 of the 3 petcos near me had 1 in stock. The other one didnt even have a spot on the shelves for one.

Anyone else with pics of one of these setups up and running? Just purchased one today (chose it over the Fluval EDGE, still want one tho) and wanna see what others are doing with them. Ordered a Finnex 16" Planted+ for it, cant wait for it to get here next week. As soon as mine is presentable ill put some pics up.

thanks


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> I miss the bookshelf one. I really wanted to get my hands on it to modify it for my tarantula. It's the perfect size for how small he is right now and can be used later for other projects. : (


http://mraqua.net/products/frameless-aquariums/


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Odleon I just posted pic of my Arc tanks in this theard, Post your awesomeness 10g or less nerdizzzle.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Well its been 8 days since emailing petco corporate.. no response... _shocking_ =.= Really hate how customer support/service and just general quality of EVERYTHING in the world has gone so to [censor] (rhymes with pit).. also pissed at amazon for completely screwing me on a 100$+ order they poorly package, broke in transit and was sent back to them (never got to me) and they have not reshipped, refunded, or even contacted to say "sorry for the delay/inconvenience"!.. sorry tangent rant ...I'll go be frustrated elsewhere....


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Well its been 8 days since emailing petco corporate.. no response... _shocking_ =.= Really hate how customer support/service and just general quality of EVERYTHING in the world has gone so to [censor] (rhymes with pit).. also pissed at amazon for completely screwing me on a 100$+ order they poorly package, broke in transit and was sent back to them (never got to me) and they have not reshipped, refunded, or even contacted to say "sorry for the delay/inconvenience"!.. sorry tangent rant ...I'll go be frustrated elsewhere....


For whatever it's worth, I own the 3.7 Petco Arc, Evolve 4 and 3 gallon Marineland silhouette, and the Marineland is winning performance-wise.

My Arc's sump always drains so low that I have to unplug the pump so it doesn't get damaged. The water level in the sump only stays constant/at a healthy level when I remove the first filter cartridge that comes with the tank.

The Evolve 4's filter output has crazy flow that my fish and I hate. I turned it down but it's still super strong.

The Marineland filter is perfect. It also has the best lights.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Well its been 8 days since emailing petco corporate.. no response... _shocking_ =.= Really hate how customer support/service and just general quality of EVERYTHING in the world has gone so to [censor] (rhymes with pit).. also pissed at amazon for completely screwing me on a 100$+ order they poorly package, broke in transit and was sent back to them (never got to me) and they have not reshipped, refunded, or even contacted to say "sorry for the delay/inconvenience"!.. sorry tangent rant ...I'll go be frustrated elsewhere....



Man that sucks. Amazon always treats me right, you need to call them. They will take care of it. 



NotCousteau said:


> For whatever it's worth, I own the 3.7 Petco Arc, Evolve 4 and 3 gallon Marineland silhouette, and the Marineland is winning performance-wise.
> 
> My Arc's sump always drains so low that I have to unplug the pump so it doesn't get damaged. The water level in the sump only stays constant/at a healthy level when I remove the first filter cartridge that comes with the tank.
> 
> ...


That's really strange about the sump malfunction, I never had that issue. I have since started using my own filter media...since I can't find the replacement cartridges anywhere, lol

Good to hear about the Marineland tank, I was looking at it too. Got any pics?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

NotCousteau said:


> For whatever it's worth, I own the 3.7 Petco Arc, Evolve 4 and 3 gallon Marineland silhouette, and the Marineland is winning performance-wise.
> 
> My Arc's sump always drains so low that I have to unplug the pump so it doesn't get damaged. The water level in the sump only stays constant/at a healthy level when I remove the first filter cartridge that comes with the tank.
> 
> ...


I tried an evolve 4 once (only because was 1/2 or 1/3 priced) hated *everything *about it: pump was noisy even when warped in foam, too strong even with baffling The method it used to filter doesn't get poo off the substrate unless its at full blast and pointed down (and kicking up substrate with it). The cheap clear plastic got covered in stress fracturing (like a dense spider webbing over it) from stretching the plastic because it could not handle being filled to within 0.25" of the top (who knew.. a tank that can't handle water weight...). Led light went seizure-tastic on me in 2 weeks of 6 hour a day use (contacted company they refused to replace it which surprised me as I'd heard other successfully got replacements). I got so sick of it I never got around to putting a fish in, chucked the piece of junk.
Arc was going to be my second attempt at an 'all in one'/sump system. I've not heard of the Marineland silhouette, might look into it.

[edit] looked up the Marineland silhouette, not a fan of the curved black plastic (?), is that removable or fused to it?[/edit]



Daximus said:


> Man that sucks. Amazon always treats me right, you need to call them. They will take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon has just spiraled downhill lately with quality, I could write a lengthy history of recent disappointments with them... It use to be all about the customer, now it seems to be about keeping their sellers happy not the buyers. They use to be so good that I'd always look their first.. but after this most recent bs I'm really thinking I won't use them anymore.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Daximus, I don't have a picture at the moment, but I'll try to get one tonight.

Aurora, I felt the same way about the black shell. I don't get the look they're going after, and the plastic feels cheap. You can use the tank without the shell, but the lights are built into the shell lid. There's no getting around that. You'd need to buy a separate light if you ditched the shell.

That said, I keep my Marineland in the corner on a counter, which minimizes the shell's prominence, and I like it just fine. I'm not as bothered by the plastic shell now. I do like how it raises the tank a few inches, giving it an appearance of floating.


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

NotCousteau said:


> For whatever it's worth, I own the 3.7 Petco Arc, Evolve 4 and 3 gallon Marineland silhouette, and the Marineland is winning performance-wise.
> 
> My Arc's sump always drains so low that I have to unplug the pump so it doesn't get damaged. The water level in the sump only stays constant/at a healthy level when I remove the first filter cartridge that comes with the tank.
> 
> ...


 with the 3.7 petco arc im having the exact oppsosite problem, my sump is almost overflowing! I thought it was maybe because the water level was to high but nope! gonna call petco tomorrow to see what they say.


----------

